# prepper patch



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

on another forum the discussion has come up

I understand opsec, no way in hell and so forth

but float the thought, if (outside the trolls, but even this been a open forum there won't be that many "mall commando" types that see this, and if they did would probably stay clear) one was made and accepted as a method of id (OK pre and during... no way in hell) in a post shtf world, to identity "safe" ports of trade or "trustworthy" people (by trustworthy I mean the lowest level, I like you guys and all but..) or even to be used as a ice breaker.... 

basically I'm asking good idea or bad idea and why?? 

I'm thinking good as something similar was used when Christians were persecuted, the fish symbol... 

so I see it as just a agreed upon code, add a code phrase like ww2 and it becomes a "loose" alliance... its not perfect, but thoughts (remember I agree with opsec, its a post shtf world I'm concerned with here)


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

pre SHTF maybe ok for meets and public events, but POST SHTF? no way Jose! you want something that marks you out as "one of those preppers...you know those guys that have supplies!" nope, not me brother.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

or would it be "one of those preppers...you know those guys have means to protect themselves and are most likely part of a bigger community".

i think the biggest issue with something like this would be if an 'outsider' got ahold of one and infiltrated because he was assumed to be "trustworthy"


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

yep, the old "civil defence" patch is available on Ebay for £6.99, so anyone can get hold of one.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

We all can pick a My Little Pony character and get a patch to sew on. I call dibs on this guy


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I smell the stink of "Brony" on you...
Out, out I say!

I would not want to use a symbol for the exact reason that omega stated.
Even the Christians did not wear such a symbol.
They would draw it, and then immediately wipe it away.
Anything that would signify a "trustworthy" individual simply by sight would cause people to drop their guard.
I'm not keen on dropping my guard just because you wear a special color or symbol.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

All the cool preppers already have patches. 

A patch of carrots....a patch of tomatoes...a patch of herbs....and a whole box of gun cleaning patches.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I guess you just have to get to know people and hope that people you may later trust know some of the people you know in common.

In Army Aviation the Chinook crowd is probably one of the smallest groups, and while I did not know all of the people, if I met one I would always ask hey do you know AA or AB or DC , and I always found we knew a few people in common we would then share stories and go on our merry way. But I met someone new and found another of the few. Maybe that is what this will have to come down to and hope that you can trust those who know your friends who are preppers. Word of mouth goes a long way, but there are always certain things which tell you if they are honest or not in their knowledge.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

its been refined a lot (the idea) to include a code phrase and its not going to be handed out for the sake of handing them out  

its a small forum (local) that's playing with the idea, wile trying to hold onto opsec, yet giving a sense we are not alone... 

its unique in its design (the patch) 

its under the idk category, I don't trust anyone now, but if it acts as a white flag to initiate trade or get news/rumor... 

the point it, to give us a network of "strangers" that can potentially open the door for other mutually beneficial arrangements... its not something just bought, or given, its earned


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the idea of wearing a patch over one eye and large floppy tricorner hat...while saying things like Arrgh Matie! Hoist the mizzen and man the main sail.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I like the idea of wearing a patch over one eye and large floppy tricorner hat...while saying things like Arrgh Matie! Hoist the mizzen and man the main sail.


but it won't work too wheel until you replace a hand with a hook


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree and like the idea of where you're going with this.

I would,however,have to decline to wearing anything that may label me,mark me or compromise the safety of my group.You know,back to the whole opsec thing.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


> I agree and like the idea of where you're going with this.
> 
> I would,however,have to decline to wearing anything that may label me,mark me or compromise the safety of my group.You know,back to the whole opsec thing.


that's my thought.. I don't see a use during a event outside as a target, pre can be used as a little ice braker (at meets, I wouldn't proudly display it) and post when rebuilding... (as having "earned" the patch tells other patch users you have skills and therefore a asset providing you can do the "thunder/flash" equivalent


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a Hamburger Helper patch.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> that's my thought.. I don't see a use during a event outside as a target, pre can be used as a little ice braker (at meets, I wouldn't proudly display it) and post when rebuilding... (as having "earned" the patch tells other patch users you have skills and therefore a asset providing you can do the "thunder/flash" equivalent


I live in a pretty rural area.Most of my small town community would band together in a situation (we/they already have during a couple weather events),the closest city is a small one with mostly "hometown" type folks.Not all,but most anyway.The point i'm getting at is for my particular area,it's not too hard to spot friendlies vs not-so-friendlies.

There is also bad preppers out there that buy plenty of guns and ammo and not much else.Their plans are to take from others as a means of "survival of the fittest".What would keep this code/patch/symbol out of their hands?Most of these "bad" preppers tend to blend in with the prepping crowds and forums like this and they usually don't mention what their real intentions are.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> but it won't work too wheel until you replace a hand with a hook


They'd just look at you and say whats with all the friggin pirate posers...and never catch on that it was actually the secret squirrel prepper patch.:wink:


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

A bad idea. I would not identify myself as part of any prepper group, makes you a target.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> A bad idea. I would not identify myself as part of any prepper group, makes you a target.


even if the patch had no meaning outside those that know what it means??


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It would not take long for people to learn what it means outside of the group.
I'm not a member of the democrat party, but I know what the ass means...


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I do not want to be identified as a member of this or that, I am an individual!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

big paul said:


> I do not want to be identified as a member of this or that, I am an individual!!


Big Paul,

I've been reading your posts and you are most certainly a lone wolf type. Just curious, do you see Great Britain as the haven for islam that we perceive it to be? Is that one reason that you strive for preparedness? 
Thanks


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

"Here's your sign"


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I always figured if you liked wearing patches you either became a cub scout leader or joined the military.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

It would be no different than putting pro gun stickers all over your vehicle. I plan to hide in plain sight and not advertise a thing.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

so far its all about been identified as a group 

no one has even conveyed that all a "prepper patch" will convey/mean is that 

"I seen this coming and I survived till now"


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> It would be no different than putting pro gun stickers all over your vehicle. I plan to hide in plain sight and not advertise a thing.


Hey I do have a Veteran plate on my Jeep, but then anyone with a jeep is suspect anyhow.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Big Paul,
> 
> I've been reading your posts and you are most certainly a lone wolf type. Just curious, do you see Great Britain as the haven for islam that we perceive it to be? Is that one reason that you strive for preparedness?
> Thanks


yes, this is the main reason I became a survivalist..after 9/11 and our own 7/7(the London bus and tube bombings), Islam is becoming a right pain in the arse(or butt as you say) and not just for terrorists but for ordinary life....a lady in a London Tesco supermarket was refused service by a muslim till operator(she had bought some ham and wine) because he was fasting for Ramadam!! luckily for me I am hundreds of miles from any big city and don't have an muslims in my area, we have Romanians on the south coast where I used to live but as I say my area is mostly White English people( a few Vietnamese "boat people" who came over in the 70s and who are more local now than some of the locals)...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big paul said:


> yes, this is the main reason I became a survivalist..after 9/11 and our own 7/7(the London bus and tube bombings), Islam is becoming a right pain in the arse(or butt as you say) and not just for terrorists but for ordinary life....a lady in a London Tesco supermarket was refused service by a muslim till operator(she had bought some ham and wine) because he was fasting for Ramadam!! luckily for me I am hundreds of miles from any big city and don't have an muslims in my area, we have Romanians on the south coast where I used to live but as I say my area is mostly White English people( a few Vietnamese "boat people" who came over in the 70s and who are more local now than some of the locals)...


I like your signature

we are having similar issues in the great penal colony... but every time they do a halal/anti ham/anti booze campaign... the business gets randsacked and goes under through "equal opportunities/anti halal" protests and forgotten....


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*i have nothing against a prepper patch..but yet i WON'T go with one that's well known as a prepper patch.simply because way to many non preppers know them.and i dont want a non prepper know that im a prepper..best idea i've come up with so far.is to sit down with known preppers.and see if a prepper patch of some sort can be agreed on..then each person can improve on it,in their own way within a certain leanth of time.then meet up again.then choose the best one(s).then go from there on what to go with.then have a certain amount of prepper patchs made up by someone who can be trusted to keeep mouth quite about it..*


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I was on a certain British prepper forum some time ago, they were talking about having t shirts with the logo and the word "prepper" on it, I said something to the effect that this was drawing attention to us and "what happened to being a GREY MAN?!" next time I went on I was banned!!!:lol:


----------

